# Mva dx?



## MsMaddy (Sep 1, 2009)

Can MVA Dx ever be used as secondary, One of my Doctor want the MVA dx on one of our pt to be number 4 instead of number 1 as pirmary. I just want to know if this is Ok to do. 

Thanks in advance

MsMaddy


----------



## whaleheadking (Sep 1, 2009)

Do you mean an E- code?  That is always supplmentary.


----------



## MsMaddy (Sep 1, 2009)

No, Diagnosis code V71.4.

THANKS AGAING


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 1, 2009)

V71 dx codes are first-listed only, and used only for patients where there is is no injury found, these are"observation and evailuation for suspected conditions *not found*.


----------



## MsMaddy (Sep 2, 2009)

mitchellde said:


> V71 dx codes are first-listed only, and used only for patients where there is is no injury found, these are"observation and evailuation for suspected conditions *not found*.



SO your saying they have to be primary code? If the doctor does find injury so do we still use V71.4 As primary and injury as secondary and use E code also? 

Thanks 

MsMaddy


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 2, 2009)

If symptoms are found or definitive dx of injury then it negates the use of the V71 code.  You would use the injury code plus the E-code only.


----------

